# NYO - Nyota Minerals



## Joe Blow (2 June 2010)

Nyota Minerals Limited (NYO), previously known as Dwyka Resources Limited (DWY), is listed on both the ASX and the AIM, is focused on the exploration and development of gold projects in a new gold province in Ethiopia and a nickel deposit in Burundi.

http://www.nyotaminerals.com

For previous discussion of this company please see the DWY thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15609


----------



## nunthewiser (2 June 2010)

Geez these name changes and new listings been keeping you busy of late Joe , Everytime i log in theres a new one or three.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (10 December 2010)

Great Gold intersection today if you are prepared to take the risk wit ethiopa and it's inherently unstable political environment.


----------



## stormdog (6 May 2011)

Whilst most of the Nyota share action takes place in London, nevertheless there must be a lot of Australian shareholders. 
I was wondering what the general sentiment towards all the 2011 events really is and whether or not people envisage that Nyota will manage to build itself into a mid-tier miner or whether the management are in fact attempting to build the business through exploration in order to sell it. 
I just do not know but it would be interesting to hear other views.
I do hold a small position and have done since years at what now is a stratospheric price.
Many thanks.


----------



## Des P (13 October 2011)

Any body watching this up 29% today


----------



## System (4 August 2017)

On August 3rd, 2017, Nyota Minerals Limited (NYO) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following shareholder approval to remove the Company from the Official List.


----------

